# Shorty died last night



## Muddy

I named this deer “Shorty” last year because he has short G2’s. He wasn’t my target deer this year, but I knew that if he came by I would probably shoot him. He was a big deer and had age. He tipped the scale at 265 pounds hanging last night. His G3’s split this year. I knew that from salt block pictures this summer, but he hasn’t been on film for 2 months though. The split G3’s were perfectly symmetrical this summer. I didn’t realize it when I killed him, but one of the split G3’s was now broken off. He was several other points, including a brow tine that were beat up a bit. We had a 20 minute Mexican standoff last night, then he went behind me and I couldn’t see him. Everything got quite. 15 minutes later he popped out from behind me out of nowhere without ever making a sound. I got on him right away and grunted at him to stop him. I double lunged him at 21 yards. He ran hard, stopped and wabbled at 50 yards, then took off hard and went out of view. I was kind of shocked and confused second guessing what I thought was a perfect hit. I went after him right away because I was very sure of a double lung hit, light was fading, and I have coyotes out the ying yang. He ended up running 200 yards before piling up. Now it’s 24 hours later and the work is just ending!


----------



## ya13ya03

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## ironman172

Great deer !!! congrats


----------



## JOE W

Good job !! Nice buck !!


----------



## FlyFishRich

Nice buck....Rich


----------



## fastwater

Excellent buck for sure.
Congrats to you.


----------



## Chilly1

Very nice congrats


----------



## crappiedude

Nice buck Muddy. It's hard to understand how they can go that far with a hit like that. 
Congrats.


----------



## mike oehme

Nice Buck! Congrats.


----------



## Southernsaug

well done, RIP/OTW (rest in peace on the Wall) shorty. Not a lot to call short on that deer. was 265 lbs the gutted weight, that is a huge bodied deer if so. I ran a check station for 30 years and weighed hundreds of deer on certified scales and it was very rare to get one over 200 gutted. There would be just a few every year. I can't remember the biggest I ever saw, but I'm sure it was well under 300. We had a formula for live weight, but I forgot it.


----------



## Muddy

He was 265 live weight. I try to weigh bucks(and does sometimes) before I gut them to get an accurate live weight for my records. I’ve found that the majority of hunters are way off on their “estimated” deer weights.


----------



## Misdirection

Thats why I liked my old butcher (retired). He would hang and weigh them in front of you and write the weight on slip. That way there was no arguing over what size deer you brought in. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Good job Muddy. Congratulations


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Great buck and story, amazing the will to survive on these animals.


----------



## Southernsaug

Muddy said:


> He was 265 live weight. I try to weigh bucks(and does sometimes) before I gut them to get an accurate live weight for my records. I’ve found that the majority of hunters are way off on their “estimated” deer weights.


That sounds right, that would make him around 215-220 gutted. That is a really nice buck. I don't deer hunt, but here is my version of shorty I killed today....18 lbs 10.5 beard 1" spurs


----------



## crappiedude

Muddy said:


> I’ve found that the majority of hunters are way off on their “estimated” deer weights.


It's not the hunters fault.
Actual weight of even the same deer can very greatly. Deer that have to be drug in weigh more than deer that are brought in say using a quad. Steep hills can cause deer to gain weight over a very short distance. Since all deer have to be drug uphill, they will weigh more at the top of the hill than the bottom.


----------



## Fishballz

Awesome buck!!! I'd love to see a pic of your target buck if that's wasn't him! Great deer

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye30

Very nice Buck right there!!!!!! Way to go Muddy!!!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ

Great deer muddy. It was nice meeting you today.


----------



## Muddy

CHOPIQ said:


> Great deer muddy. It was nice meeting you today.


Same to you, and nice deer!


----------



## threeten

Nice job Muddy!! WTG!!
Beautiful buck


----------

